# Girls going for richer bigger guys



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

xraydav said:


> Also, I’m not desperate for a relationship, I’m pissed of at this particular girl or these types of girls, who go for guys with big wallets lol


While you're annoyed by women who get into relationships with "rich men", most normal women are probably reading this and already getting turned off by you. 

I know you're obviously not me and may not ever be me. Which is fine. You do you. If advice is irrelevant to you, personal growth doesn't matter, then I can predict where you're headed in life very easily.

If you want to rant, then there are dozens of threads on here for people who like to rant. But this is advice center, so if you're posting something in here then you're going to get advice.

However, go right ahead and keep ranting.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Kommandant said:


> You seem to have some self-esteem issues. A girl falling for you will probably not fix them.
> If youre not happy on your own you probably wont be with some girl or the issues will ruin the relationship.
> 
> Maybe the girl was with some "beefy and older richer guy" because to her he has a great personality and/or they have interests in common and/or he makes her laugh... not because he's rich... you know the kind of traits most people appreciate in another person and make them want to spend time with someone.
> ...


Said girl actually asked me personally why I wasn’t coming to see her anymore. 

So it’s most likely not a difficult personality traits sort of thing. 
@*Blue Ribbon*

i know she is dating a older* guy for his wise experience and his money, because she told me that, and I’ve seen him and let’s say visited his Facebook profile, once or twice, I know the deal. Also I see their stories on facebook. I know their shit. Lol 
@*Reap*


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Reap said:


> Jealousy and envy are not positive traits. While you're annoyed by women who get into relationships with "rich men", most other even normal women are probably reading this and already getting turned off by you.
> 
> I know you're obviously not me and may not ever be me. Which is fine. You do you. If advice is irrelevant to you, personal growth doesn't matter, then I can predict where you're headed in life very easily.



Here’s the thing man. I know you’re trying to help in some way, but I also think you’re talking to yourself. (Which is not a bad thing in this case, I truly find it courageous and inspiring, really) 

However, 

I don’t actually have a problem intiating a relationship. It’s just that I’ve recently been put off by the attitude of some girls to chase after older guys (or on the other hand, rich guys) and it’s upsetting and demotivating for future efforts to get girls.


Also there are not many ways I could develop my personality. That’s an assumption you are making and a few others here. If you knew me, you wouldn’t be saying that. xD


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

xraydav said:


> *Also there are not many ways I could develop my personality. *That’s an assumption you are making and a few others here. If you knew me, you wouldn’t be saying that. xD


This is bull. You can keep the most important parts of your personality but change your attitudes and behaviors. 

Everyone can be attractive. This whole modern day incel movement is pathetic. I'm sorry, that's what it is.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Reap said:


> This is bull. You can keep the most important parts of your personality but change your attitudes and behaviors.
> 
> Everyone can be attractive. This whole modern day incel movement is pathetic. I'm sorry, that's what it is.


Take your own advice. 

Stop ranting. Go somewhere else to rant. This is advice centre.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Totally! Old memories. How I miss that guy.
> 
> *Sigh*


Me too :crying:

This OP don't know nothing. Who _wouldn't_ want a bigger richer guy?

My mama always said whether the bulge is from is his wallet or his dick, you're gonna have a gooooood time <3 Cha-ching!!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

There's a new product called Miracle Grow, the only thing is it won't solve your money problems.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

xraydav said:


> Take your own advice.


I did. And guess who's in a happy, healthy relationship with a positive outlook in life. 

Meanwhile, you're stalking some girl on facebook and ranting about her life choices on a Personality forum.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Surreal Snake said:


> Join a dating site. I truly believe there is someone for everyone



I like this advice, but it’s most likely for someone else. 

I dont want to get on a dating site and find either 

1) catfish

2) another hoe who wants a big wallet or an older “wise” guy


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

xraydav said:


> I like this advice, but it’s most likely for someone else.
> 
> I dont want to get on a dating site and find either
> 
> ...


There's no way after all that exists today that these are anyone's real views. This has to be playing up a stereotype intentionally.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Reap said:


> I did. And guess who's in a happy, healthy relationship with a positive outlook in life.
> 
> Meanwhile, you're stalking some girl on facebook and ranting about her life choices on a Personality forum.



Shes my friend on Facebook. She talks to me in person as well as online. 

I don’t need to stalk her lol


----------



## thezedman (Feb 10, 2018)

Because_why_not said:


> My mama always said whether the bulge is from is his wallet or his dick, you're gonna have a gooooood time <3 Cha-ching!!


That quote just made my day 

Anyways, I think the OP is still a little upset, which 90% of people who just got dumped would be. It's understandable, and I hope he feels better soon. Maybe the best thing to do today is to just go out and take a break and step back from the situation. Do something to get back to baseline, then re-examine the situation from a different perspective.

Also, my best advice is to find someone better. My favourite quote from one of my wisest and best friends is "A good wife makes a good husband." What she meant was that a good wife knows how to bring out the best in her partner, and make him into a better version of himself. In contrast, picking the wrong person will bring out your worst traits. Thus, you need to always be careful and pick a good partner. P.S. Although the quote is "A good wife makes a good husband." I also think the same applies to women - i.e. "a good husband makes a good wife" (just FYI  ).

Don't worry about your ex or why she broke up and picked someone else - who cares, it's a waste of time! She's wasting your time, because you are still thinking of her, if that makes any sense. Spend your time instead doing something productive, and move on to better things. People are people, and they do things both smart and stupid for whatever reason, but we can't change who they are, unfortunately. The must decide if they want to change themselves.

Instead, focus on the important things in life, improve your life and your environment, and find someone better, who makes you want to be a better version of yourself, and you will go far and be happy, my friend!


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Reap said:


> There's no way after all that exists today that these are anyone's real views. This has to be playing up a stereotype intentionally.


Listen mate, I know I may have been a bit harsh at first, but i have no nicer way of telling you your advice, just doesn’t really apply to me.

i don’t have relationship difficulties. It was just my manner of expressing myself . Re-read my original post and the thread title.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> There's a new product called Miracle Grow, the only thing is it won't solve your money problems.





Because_why_not said:


> Me too :crying:
> 
> This OP don't know nothing. Who _wouldn't_ want a bigger richer guy?
> 
> My mama always said whether the bulge is from is his wallet or his dick, you're gonna have a gooooood time <3 Cha-ching!!



okay guys stop spamming my thread.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

xraydav said:


> okay guys stop spamming my thread.


I just wanted to share my mama's worldly advice... 

See ya o/


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Etherea said:


> If women aren't attracted to you, it has to do with *you*. Realize that if you witness _several_ women who decide not to pursue you, the common denominator in this equation is *you.*
> 
> Work on yourself, improve yourself in areas that need improvement. This will require serious and critical introspection. It won't feel good to face your flaws, but it's necessary.
> 
> When I looked at myself and my life and didn't like what I saw, I took a hard look at myself to see what I could improve. We are all a work in progress, not one of us is perfect. I had similar struggles in my early 20s as you. You get through them and you don't let them hold you down or define you. If you do, you end up sad and alone. Harsh but true.


This doesn’t apply to me. 

I wont say women are attracted to me, but you’re making baseless and hurtful assumptions. I never elicited that. 

Not my problem at all. What I was saying is that this girl who is attracted to me and said so, has serious commitment and character issues and goes after some older bigger guy with no personality. He is pretty much a Neanderthal. 

Just re-read what I wrote. I never said that


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

thezedman said:


> If it makes you feel better, I can confidently say that I am a nice rich guy and pretty decent looking personality, but even I've tried to make a relationship with more than one girl who ended up preferring someone else - in some cases they even chose a partner who was much poorer and homely over me. (That's not to say that I haven't also had some wonderful relationships, too.) The world is a confusing place, my friend.
> 
> Anyways, money and looks are only two factors in dating. Personality matching seems to be more important - and it has less to do with good vs bad, and seems to have more to do with Gulenko's relationship styles (a good read if you have the time) and probably many other factors.
> 
> ...



making oneself the best version of oneself, can in fact, make one compete for a good girl, you’re right.

however, I’m not talking about a good girl, I’m talking about a two faced materialistic lady who wouldn’t go for richer and bigger guys but leave no room for the younger innocent lads, who she’s already been tight with and expressed interest in. 

What’s the point of competing for a materialistic girl who’s only there for the money and the muscle ?

I’m already in higher education and do see interesting girls a lot. Potential candidates for the position, but I don’t know anymore because of the experience that I’ve had..


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Because_why_not said:


> I just wanted to share my mama's worldly advice...
> 
> See ya o/


no I really appreciate your posts actually!  I just don’t know, this whole thing headed in a direction which made me look more desperate for a relationship than I am. I’m just confused by the behaviour of certain girls, more than desperate.


----------



## thezedman (Feb 10, 2018)

xraydav said:


> I’m already in higher education and do see interesting girls a lot. Potential candidates for the position, but I don’t know anymore because of the experience that I’ve had..


Glad to hear that you are working on your future. Keep it up and good things will happen! Don't worry about her, she's a waste of your time and mental space. As long as you focus on the future, there will be better girls for you out there, I'm sure. One day, you can even be that rich big guy, but instead of being with your ex partner, you can be with a good girl, who loves you and respects for who you are, not just materialistic qualities. Just be sure to respect her and love her back, because someone who loves you for who you are is worth more than the largest treasure chest full of gold and diamonds. Anyways, keep working, and things will pay off.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

You say you have been unjustly treated and are seeking justice. Justice for what exactly? You are seeing yourself as some sort of victim too, this is leading to you thinking that someone is actively against you.

You're also calling someone you don't know a "Neanderthal" because of jealousy. 

From your post you sound bitter towards women, you labelled yourself as "innocent" and her as "materialistic" for not wanting you.

You may want to work on yourself before making these issues part of someone else's life.

This comes from experience, women tend to mature quicker than men and its not her job to raise you.


----------



## thezedman (Feb 10, 2018)

Cal said:


> You are responding to ME here! We all know that I am the BITCH of PerC, chosen by the sky people! If you don't respond properly to my posts, then my bitchiness powers activate, and that is when you know you just got CALcylismed.


I don't need to read any more of your post than what I quoted..... your text really suggests you are really angry person. But, what are you angry about and why are you so angry? Did someone hurt you before? :/

Being the "B### of PerC" is nothing to be proud of. Being an online bully sounds lonely, cowardly, sad, and disturbing. Why do you want to be proud of bullying others on the internet? Are people mean to you at work or school? Do you feel empty inside? Are you worried about people abandoning you? What issues are going on in your personal life at the moment that you are having difficulty coping with? Is there anything we can do to help?

In any case, as a heads up in case the next response is not so polite, I will not respond further to any hostile inflammatory comments. Trying to bully or intentionally hurt someone else's feelings is unacceptable. However, if you decide to drop your hostility and actually talk with me, I would likely be very interested in listening to you and trying to actually help you cope and deal with whatever is causing you so much grief and anger in your life.

I feel sad for you, and I hope that you are able to get over your anger towards others and learn to enjoy a more peaceful and happy life.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Totally! Old memories. How I miss that guy.
> 
> *Sigh*


who??


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Owell, according to this study girls want it all ;D... but it is not like men aren't the same ;D

Just as big guys like pretty girls 

I am sure some ugly girl out there is saying.. man, why are big attractive guys always going for pretty girls ;D


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

xraydav said:


> I wish it was that simple for me.
> 
> I can’t change my dating pool, because I can’t change my character and who I’m interested in, and who’s interested in me.. I’m stuck with girls like this it seems..
> 
> ...


The market value argument is a bit of a crutch since it relies on win/lose. Rather than relying on win/lose theory, consider dating and mating in terms of compatibility or not. You and the ENTJ didn't share values, hence weren't compatible. From that perspective, it's inarguably logical that when people aren't compatible, that it would be a mistake to get together. This perspective takes egos off the table and allows everyone to shrug and walk away.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Duo said:


> The market value argument is a bit of a crutch since it relies on win/lose. Rather than relying on win/lose theory, consider dating and mating in terms of compatibility or not. You and the ENTJ didn't share values, hence weren't compatible. From that perspective, it's inarguably logical that when people aren't compatible, that it would be a mistake to get together. This perspective takes egos off the table and allows everyone to shrug and walk away.


Thanks for your input. But this just doesn’t fit matey. 

I have similiar if not exactly the same values as her and personality type is very much congruent. We also were studying similiar subjects and in similiar university associations (somehow). Liked similiar academic topics, etc. At some point we even finished each other’s sentences, _while, and after debating_. I’m just saying.. our interests couldn’t have been closer...

Though it still happened. 

I like the market value argument because it simply means, if she chases after physical resources over psychological character, she’s gonna lose out on what makes chasing after psychological character so amazing. 

And that is long term consistency and psychological well-being in a relationship. (This is the magical touch)

I know a big wallet can’t keep a marriage from falling apart. 

Now damn - that is a refreshing perspective indeed, the more I think about it .


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

thezedman said:


> I don't need to read any more of your post than what I quoted..... your text really suggests you are really angry person. But, what are you angry about and why are you so angry? Did someone hurt you before? :/
> 
> Being the "B### of PerC" is nothing to be proud of. Being an online bully sounds lonely, cowardly, sad, and disturbing. Why do you want to be proud of bullying others on the internet? Are people mean to you at work or school? Do you feel empty inside? Are you worried about people abandoning you? What issues are going on in your personal life at the moment that you are having difficulty coping with? Is there anything we can do to help?
> 
> ...


Lol, you really just love taking things too seriously. How exactly do I come off as angry? Last time I remembered you were the offended person here, and the fact that you took a joke that I made literally just goes to show how little of a sense of humour you have. 

How very sad indeed... If only you would stop responding with your emotions only, and actually respond objectively.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

General Lee Awesome said:


> who??


Do you remember witchhaven?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

xraydav said:


> Thanks for your input. But this just doesn’t fit matey.
> 
> I have similiar if not exactly the same values as her and personality type is very much congruent. We also were studying similiar subjects and in similiar university associations (somehow). Liked similiar academic topics, etc. At some point we even finished each other’s sentences, _while, and after debating_. I’m just saying.. our interests couldn’t have been closer...
> 
> ...


So you too value big wallets and older partners?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Duo said:


> So you too value big wallets and older partners?


Not big wallets, but older partners? Why not?.  

but even if I did, it wouldn’t be long term relationship and just a one night stand, and the other thing is, I wouldn’t be considering their bank account or income lol I don’t care about that, I don’t think any guy is in a position to care how much a girl has. 

I’d date a homeless girl. What’s the problem? I see none, I see a lot of commitment. Though our personalities need to be compatible first though. 

Also, I wouldn’t date an older women for their “experience or wisdom”, just if their personality is a match to my own, that’s about it. 

The thing is, most girls would “trade up”, and marry a guy based on the attractiveness and intimidation caused by income or how old they are. 

The girl in the OP was seriously just dating based on wealth, age and muscle, and was dating a guy whose personality was obviously totally incompatible with hers. We had much more chemistry. (She wouldn’t have been gawking at me with the most dilated pupils I’ve seen in my entire life, while she was walking with him)

Look at this :








I live in Australia, so I’m with these exact same girls! She might as well be in this video!


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

xraydav said:


> <snip>


How quickly you've embraced red pill, way too quickly, as if you were previously familiar with it. And you wonder why the ladies shat on you in this thread.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Duo said:


> So you too value big wallets and older partners?



Thing with older women is that they value money and status less and one night stands more,(and make more sexual advances) because they were effectively prude, too conservative and economically focused, as early 20 year olds. 

After the fear of getting old and wrinkly comes into the picture, they become sexual goddesses. Young men pick up on this and utilise it for one night stands. 

Completely different scenario for men. They get rejected for their status, and wealth and muscle as younger 18-20 year olds, and from there end up earning ten times more, building status, wealth and muscle, before _becoming committed around late 20s or 30-something. 
_
They might get a young girl, but it will be for the long haul, not for one night like the younger men. 

So basically, older men get to steal the young girls for eternity, certain older women get to steal the young men for one night stands, (but not all, as most women are committed, unlike older men)

Younger men of around the age of 20, find it difficult compared to younger women to get into a serious committed relationship, unless it’s a one night stand with an older woman.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Duo said:


> How quickly you've embraced red pill, way too quickly, as if you were previously familiar with it. And you wonder why the ladies shat on you in this thread.


I’m okay with a lady shitting on me. Especially an older lady.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Most women don't trade up. What is wrong with you?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Most women don't trade up. What is wrong with you?


Ofc they don’t because most value the attachment and feelings... over money


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Ofc they don’t because most value the attachment and feelings... over money


This is why most men write books about this exact issue:




Blue Ribbon said:


> Most women don't trade up. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

xraydav said:


> This is why most men write books about this exact issue:


"Most men" don't write books about anything. You sound deluded.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

xraydav said:


> This is why most men write books about this exact issue:


What do you mean? 

I’m sure some incidents of what you described will happen but that does mean it is the norm?


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

What do you mean by big?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

JackSparroww said:


> What do you mean by big?


Big dick jk 

Big muscles. Tall. 

Considering I am 6’1”, the guy was at least 6’5”.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

General Lee Awesome said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I’m sure some incidents of what you described will happen but that does mean it is the norm?


Some incidents like this will happen, but it is not the norm. 

However, what is the “norm”? i have no idea. 


Thanks for being encouraging.  I really do appreciate it .

Edit: though, like I said there is something called the “red pill” community, and it’s a pop culture like movement that’s formed,where guys utilise strategies to get dates from girls. So in this case, it may just be the norm lol I know man, fucked up world. (I attached one of their videos earlier, an experiment.)

i was just talking to a high school kid the other day, who said he uses it, and it “worked”, and I found it hilarious how the world has changed into this :


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Since when do you know _anything_ about my family to make such ridiculous judgements, honey? How come such a good family has raised such an abnormal, inadequate boy? Very sad, hope you will grow up and learn to respect other people.


Youre talking about your own vindictive self. I’m the same angel I’ve always been, esse .


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

@xraydav sorry to say that but, baby, you're hallucinating. Keep calm, you're wasting too much energy. Why won't you go and make more money to buy one more woman's love?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

heavydirtysoul said:


> @*xraydav* sorry to say that but, baby, you're hallucinating. Keep calm, you're wasting too much energy. Why won't you go and make more money to buy one more woman's love?



lmfao you just said I could buy you and gain your love like your some hooker. 

disgusting. i have standards baby, unlike the men you’ve been hanging around with.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

The fact that this guy is a troll should be obvious to anyone by now. This thread should die, actually.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Blue Ribbon said:


> The fact that this guy is a troll should be obvious to anyone by now. This thread should die, actually.


The infestation is bad these days. I see them all over the place and I don't even want to report most of those posts because it seems like they have developed the tactic of hiding behind depression, sadness, mental illnesses etc so you're forced to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Reap said:


> The infestation is bad these days. I see them all over the place and I don't even want to report most of those posts because it seems like they have developed the tactic of hiding behind depression, sadness, mental illnesses etc so you're forced to give them the benefit of the doubt.


TBH, getting laid isn't even that hard. Like, in the past two years, I haven't been single for more than two weeks a time. Sure, I've had a bunch of bad relationships, but it isn't that hard. You definitely don't have to be an alpha to do it. I'm just my weird socially awkward self. The key is to just show genuine interest in people. If you're all "me me me! You should date ME!" you'll probably never get any. Relationships are like any business deal. People want to know what you have to offer them. So think to yourself - what qualities do you have? Can you make them better? How can you sell the idea of you as a person worthy of someone's time. 

The thing is, @xraydav most people do this subconsciously. I've observed this. When I myself, or other guys approach a woman, they're thinking "I'll look at her, see what she's about, find a common ground and strike up a conversation with her." You probably do that also, but the thing is, it doesn't just end there. A relationship should never be a person's end goal. The idea is to keep doing this. What are her interests? How can I cater to her needs? Ofc, she should do the same for you as well, and you have a successful relationship with her. 

You seem to be upset that the ENTJ girl dated an older guy. That's what this thread is about, right? Well, she dated the older guy because _that's what she's into and she specifically told you that._ So knowing that already, why are you so miffed that she picked a more attractive partner. Did it ever cross your mind that the guy she picked may also have _a better/more interesting personality?_ You should take this as a learning experience and move on. 

If you think money is what gets ladies, then the answer is no. I'm broke as fuck, and I will be until I complete my masters degree. As for looks, I'm fucking trans _and I don't even pass_ because India sucks for trans people and I don't think I can ever do hormones. But I still try, and I have no problems getting pussy/dick at all. In the past two years, I haven't been single for more than a week a time. Sure, I've had a string of bad relationships, one after the other. But I've still had relationships. 

I'm successful because: 
1) I know my dating pool. I can't have the ultra popular guy/girl with the conservative background. So I got to look around and see what kind of people are into me. 
2) I devote a lot of time trying to match up to my partner's expectations, especially after the honeymoon stage wears off 
3) I take actual fucking criticizm. When people tell me that a certain thing I do is off putting/unattractive, I try to see if I can tweak it so that it's at least a little bit less offensive next time.

I'm not perfect. I'm not big and muscular, I'm not rich. The only thing I have is a college fund my family put away for me, and I have nothing left after I've paid for all of it. And yet, I've had people of both genders, romantic or not, buy me things, pay my bills etc for me, because I'm a nice fucking person and I try my best to help them out in turn. 

But it doesn't matter to you, cuz you've red pilled yourself, and now you're going to be obsessed with being the alpha. And now, my broke as fuck, barely passing trans ass is going to get more relationship wise, while you, Mr Alpha Male is going to go around pounding his chest, forcing your masculinity down people's throats. I'm focused on being vulnerable instead. Imo, that's what you should be doing also. 

Now, I'm expecting a vitriolic response from you, because that's how you approach people on this forum now.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

xraydav said:


> lmfao you just said I could buy you and gain your love like your some hooker.
> 
> disgusting. i have standards baby, unlike the men you’ve been hanging around with.


Who said I was talking about myself?


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

xraydav said:


> My father was abusive and i stepped in every time to save my mother, so how dare you criticise me, you disgusting disrespectful person.
> 
> My family has real honour, unlike your family. We fought and were leaders in great wars like World War II, while your granddaddy and your daddy were hiding, probably in his diaper!
> 
> ...


hahaha


what is more likely? every woman rejects you because women just want pockets full of paper money and old man cawk to stick in them when they get home

OR

you're just an average guy with nothing more to offer than anyone else, but still feel entitled to a girl's ladybacon? the problem with girls isn't that they're money grabbing whores. that's just their instinct P jk jk). it's that they are usually smart enough to tell when someone is being disingenuous

i think your problem is you're trying to convince these girls you're not insecure, and they're just too clever for you. the fact that you're poor and ineffectual seems incidental tbh

also, why is your family so honorable if your dad beat your mum and she relied on you to put an end to it? are you saying wife beating is honorable, or relying on your kids to protect you from the man you married is?


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Kaboomz said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> what is more likely? every woman rejects you because women just want pockets full of paper money and old man cawk to stick in them when they get home
> ...


Psssst you can't use logic with a troll. It won't work.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Seeing as there've been personal attacks even after a thread warning, I'm going to close this thread. *

Thread closed*.


----------

